# kenyi and red zebra



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi! I have those red zebra in a 55gal, and half of them turned out to be males -_- I will sell them to my lfs, they are getting big and I dont want them causing too much trouble in my tank, but now, I want to know... since i will have 1dominant male and 3f red zebra left, can I mix them with my kenyi 1m 4f? Im adding females too, that is for sure, it will help spread the agressivity...


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not an expert on mixing but I know kenyi's are very aggressive themselves


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

yup they are, that is why im unsure of the 55gal for them, the zebra also are agressive, but I should just remove the males as quick as possible, since they are maturing, they are just starting :roll:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A vote against kenyi for two reasons:
They are too aggressive for a 55G, a 75G or larger with 1m:7f is ideal for them.
They are metriaclima...hybridization is likely.

Metriaclima estherae (red zebras) are not too aggressive for a 55G and 1m:4f is fine.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

ok, thanks a lot :thumb:


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

I have an other question then, what could I put with my red zebra in a 55gal?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Most any fish that is suitable for a 55G and is not Metriaclima or Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow labs).

You could mix Cynotilapia sp. hara and Iodotropheus sprengerae for one suggestion.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

ok thanks! I was already looking and my choice is between the Cynotilapia sp Hara or the Pseudotropheus sp. percipax orange cap http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=911 red top Ndumbi I found both species very nice, their colors are special! im just not sure of the red top in a 55gal


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe demasoni? They stay pretty small and a group of 1m 7 females would work I would think.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

they are really nice fish too! there is a lot of interresting species out there, I really like white or very pale fishes, but dont like most of the albinos red eyes. I have a lot of interest for the red top ndumbi for that: they show that little orange/red line so they still have that bit of color that attract the eye even if they are white or a pale blue


----------



## sl7rips (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a giraffe hap and a ice blue zebra and red. Zebra together


----------

